# Secret Santa 2017?



## morfa (9 Oct 2017)

Is there any interest in a Secret Santa this year? I can't see any posts about anyone else taking it on again. I'd be totally happy if someone else does want to do that btw. But if there's interest, I'd be happy to run it again. 

The forums do seem quieter than they were, but there might still be enough interested folk maybe?

Ok, so to confirm details we'll work to this schedule:

All entries by 3rd of Nov. 
I'll do the draw as soon as I can to the 3rd.
All parcels to be posted by 8th of Dec at the latest.

If you're going to be later than the 8th, that is ok, as long as you tell me!

When you've posted your parcel, please PM me.

I will send everyone involved PMs once the draw is done with further instructions.

If you do have to drop out, that's not a problem, but please let me know.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Oct 2017)

I should be good for this year - there's a reasonable chance of my not being in hospital.


----------



## Homers double (9 Oct 2017)

Count me in again for this year, I really enjoyed the not knowing what In my pressie untill I opened it on Christmas morning.


----------



## kevinlightfoot (10 Oct 2017)

I would like to be involved but I don't really know how it works please explain.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Oct 2017)

Easy - you make or buy a gift for another participant whose name is drawn for you. Theere is no min. or max. value, the only real stipulation is that you give something you would be pleased to receive. Once you know the name you can look through old posts to see where that person's interests lie - e. g. there's no point in giving a turning tool to someone who doesn't have a lathe. Search for previous year's SSs - there's loads of pictures. (the one's that aren't Photophucket)


----------



## MrTeroo (10 Oct 2017)

Christmas talk?

It's October 10th!!!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Oct 2017)

It needs to be done and dusted by the beginning of Dec. - so not long, if you're making stuff, and you wish to research the person you're making it for.


----------



## marcros (10 Oct 2017)

i would say earlier than that if possible. I think that we normally aim to get it in the post by about 15th dec, so the sooner the better to allow for a bit of research, buying an item or components and making it. 

I am in.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Oct 2017)

That's what I meant - the stuff needs to be packed and gone the beginning of Dec.


----------



## Racers (10 Oct 2017)

Count me in!

Pete


----------



## Droogs (10 Oct 2017)

I'll be happ to be in again this year after missing the last one


----------



## Jamesc (10 Oct 2017)

Count me in - I couldn't do last year and really missed it

James


----------



## kevinlightfoot (10 Oct 2017)

Now I know what's entailed please count me in.


----------



## thetyreman (10 Oct 2017)

yes I am interested this time.


----------



## SVB (14 Oct 2017)

Yep. I'll be in again, highlight of the year!


----------



## Arron (14 Oct 2017)

I would like to take part this year please


----------



## Escudo (15 Oct 2017)

Hello shipmates,

Wouldn't miss this fun event. Count me in.

Cheers, 

Tony.


----------



## morfa (16 Oct 2017)

Ok, sounds like plenty of people want it to happen this year. I'll start making a list then.

I'll look at the dates and confirm ASAP. But roughly, I'll keep the list open till the end of October. Then we'll aim to post in the first week of December. 

If you don't want to make stuff, but still want to join in, that's fine. It's ok to buy a present instead of making one.


----------



## DiscoStu (17 Oct 2017)

Please count me in again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morfa (19 Oct 2017)

Ok, so to confirm details (and I'll update the op) we'll work to this schedule:

All entries by 3rd of Nov. 
I'll do the draw as soon as I can to the 3rd.
All parcels to be posted by 8th of Dec at the latest.

If you're going to be later than the 8th, that is ok, as long as you tell me!

When you've posted your parcel, please PM me.

I will send everyone involved PMs once the draw is done with further instructions.

If you do have to drop out, that's not a problem, but please let me know.


----------



## morfa (19 Oct 2017)

And here is the list of entries so far:

phil.p
homers double
marcros
Racers
droogs
jamesc
kevinlightfoot
thetyreman
SVB
Arron
Escudo
DiscoStu
rxh
sheffield tony
doris
dannyessex

Conveniently it's currently nicely even!

And I have to say, it's really nice how many people seem to like this.


----------



## rxh (20 Oct 2017)

Please add me to the list. I'll try and come up with something interesting.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Oct 2017)

I'm sure you will.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (20 Oct 2017)

Can I join to make it back to an even number ?


----------



## DiscoStu (20 Oct 2017)

With regards to how much I like this - it really is a highlight for Christmas for me. It’s nice to get something I’ll actually like and or appreciate that isn’t something I’ve had to write down on a list. In fact for me it’s worse than that I just get told I can go to Axminster. I’m not complaining but it is nice to get a complete surprise that is actually related to something I’m interested in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morfa (27 Oct 2017)

That's really nice to hear Stu.

As for the rest of you, there's a week to go till the draw.


----------



## morfa (30 Oct 2017)

Any more for this? I'll be doing the draw at the weekend.

Don't forget the rules are:

1 Make or buy a hand tools related present (no upper limit, but don't go nuts...)
2 Put it in the post it before the deadline (8th Dec) to your recipient (and let me know, full details in the PM I'll send out at the weekend).
3 Post a picture of the present you recieve on the forums on Christmas day (or a few days after if you can't for some reason).

The pictures thread from last year are here:

ukw-secret-santa-photos-2016-t102438.html


----------



## Doris (2 Nov 2017)

I'd like to take part if it's not too late please

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyEssex (2 Nov 2017)

Would it be ok if I join in this year please if it's not too late


----------



## morfa (2 Nov 2017)

Doris, Danny, yup, you're both in.


----------



## morfa (3 Nov 2017)

Final call for this.

It would be nice to see one more person so I can join in. But that's not essential.


----------



## morfa (3 Nov 2017)

I've just remembered that I will need everyone's addresses. So if you could all please PM me your address ASAP that would be great. Thanks, Morfa.


----------



## woodbrains (4 Nov 2017)

morfa":174hdpv2 said:


> Final call for this.
> 
> It would be nice to see one more person so I can join in. But that's not essential.



Hello,

Since there is no one else taking this last slot, I'll put myself forward, if I'm not too late. It would be a shame if the organiser couldn't join in because of numbers.

Mike.


----------



## morfa (4 Nov 2017)

Excellent, thanks for that Mike. Please PM me your address. I've done the draw and will sort out the PMs later on this evening.

Unless you can bring a friend, then we're now closed!

Draw is now done. Just waiting for two stragglers to PM me their addresses and I'll PM everyone.


----------



## morfa (6 Nov 2017)

Ok, everyone should have a PM now. Please let me know if you don't.

Once your parcel is in the post, please PM me and I'll update your recipient.

Also if you've not already, might be an idea to subscribe to the post, that way you'll get any updates.


----------



## morfa (14 Nov 2017)

Well the first present is in the post now. Some people are keen and quick apparently!


----------



## morfa (26 Nov 2017)

Just to remind everyone the deadline for posting is nearly two weeks away. That's the 8th of December. So hopefully folks are well underway with sorting out presents. If you're going to miss the deadline or can't participate, please let me know ASAP, so I can make alternative arrangements. I don't mind people dropping out, I do mind not knowing that they've dropped out.

If you've not subscribed to the thread, please do as it means you'll get notifications when I post up messages like this.


----------



## morfa (4 Dec 2017)

Ok, the 8th is this weekend and a lot of people haven't posted their gifts. If I could please remind you all to get putting those parcels in the post ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## woodbrains (4 Dec 2017)

Hello,

Just put the last bit of spit and polish on mine tonight. Will post tomorrow. Hope the recipient likes what I've made them! :| 

Mike.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Dec 2017)

Mine is sitting ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## marcros (4 Dec 2017)

same here. wrapped and addressed


----------



## rxh (4 Dec 2017)

Mine is nearly complete. I'll post it by the end of this week.


----------



## Jamesc (4 Dec 2017)

Same for me, just wrapping it up and will be off tommorow


----------



## thetyreman (4 Dec 2017)

mine is also being delivered tomorrow, it's done now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Dec 2017)

Mine's gone, via Hermes.


----------



## Jamesc (5 Dec 2017)

Mine is sent - hope he likes it


----------



## DannyEssex (5 Dec 2017)

Mine will be sent in the morning (hammer)


----------



## thetyreman (5 Dec 2017)

I sent mine off earlier today


----------



## Doris (6 Dec 2017)

Mine is delayed due to a shortage of parts. Am hoping to send off by the end of next week at the latest


----------



## Droogs (6 Dec 2017)

Mine away


----------



## rxh (6 Dec 2017)

I posted mine this morning.


----------



## morfa (6 Dec 2017)

Thanks everyone. Please keep the PMs coming. Also if you could please PM me once you've received your gift that'd be excellent.


----------



## DiscoStu (10 Dec 2017)

Mine a little delayed but will be out shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morfa (10 Dec 2017)

Ok, it's looking like we're nearly all the way there with parcels being sent. A couple of ones going out soon. Thanks to everyone for getting the parcels out on time.


----------



## Droogs (11 Dec 2017)

mine from santa arrived on saturday, so many thanks in advance 

will open xmas day


----------



## Arron (13 Dec 2017)

Mine arrived today,

Thank you in advance Santa, looking forward to Xmas day


----------



## Escudo (16 Dec 2017)

Thanks Santa for sending my present, which arrived a week or two ago.

I sent mine last Wednesday so hopefully this has already arrived.

Can't wait for the big day!

Cheers, Escudo.


----------



## DannyEssex (16 Dec 2017)

Wow!!! 

Just been to pick up a parcle from the post office, it's my secret Santa gift. I'm really excited to open it on Xmas morning, thank you very much to my secret Santa :ho2


----------



## Jamesc (16 Dec 2017)

My parcel has just arrived and is safely under the tree

James


----------



## morfa (18 Dec 2017)

Ok, looking at my spreadsheet, everyone has had a present sent. I've not had 'I've recieved it PMs' from everony but I'm going to assume that silence is a good thing. If you've not got something, please let me know ASAP. Sorry the PMs have been a bit erratic, but it's busy at home and at work.

I'll post up the present thread on the day and everyone is required to post up a photo of their gift as soon as possible. I'll be posting the thread when I'm knee deep in cooking the christmas meal, so no excuses!


----------



## DiscoStu (24 Dec 2017)

Definitely looking forward to opening mine tomorrow. It’s so nice to get something that I’m likely to genuinely want without having to have bought it myself for the wife to wrap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SVB (24 Dec 2017)

Happy Xmas to all. Xmas day here now!

We’re currently on a big family holiday to New Zealand but I will be very much looking forward to seeing all the other gifts today and will open / post on line mine when I get back in Jan so thanks to my SS in advance and don’t worry if I don’t post today. 

S


----------



## DiscoStu (24 Dec 2017)

Ah well I spoke to New Zealand an hour or so ago, so Happy Christmas Day to you! You’ll be on your turkey soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Dec 2017)

I've just been speaking to relatives on the beach in Aotearoa - Xmas on the beach would be fine by me.


----------



## woodbrains (25 Dec 2017)

Hello,

Here is my most excellent present from Secret Santa. A carved oak spoon, which must have been a difficult job for Santa's elves, because it is a hard bit of oak. I particularly like the nicely shaped terminal.






Thanks Santa.

Mike.


----------



## kevinlightfoot (25 Dec 2017)

Here is my third attempt at writing about my Secret Santa present.I opened my present this morning and found a beautiful set of screwdrivers hand made by a very talented elf who really knew what a screwdriver should be like.I will treasure them and definitely only use them as they should be used.I know very well how to use a screwdriver but unfortunately not how to use a computer,as I previously said this is my third attempt at making this post and after nearly two hours of trying to post a picture I still haven't a clue,I know this may sound hilarious to you but I feel really awful about not being able to show everyone my wonderful gift.I did warn Morfa that I would struggle so I hope I will be forgiven.I will now post my message without a photo and will keep trying to show everyone my screwdrivers,Merry Christmas to all and especially my Secret Santa.


----------



## thetyreman (25 Dec 2017)

wow I'm absolutely amazed at my presents, santa's gone way beyond what I expected, incredible gifts, I will use every single tool, including the mortise chisel, especially like the bevel gauge and mortise gauge, feels so nice in the hand, not like something you can buy off the shelf, and the mortise gauge conveniently fits the 7mm mortise chisel thankyou so much, here's some photos of them all, merry christmas! :ho2

regards, Ben.


----------



## morfa (25 Dec 2017)

Hey folks, the photos thread is up:

ukw-secret-santa-photos-thread-2017-t109633.html


----------



## morfa (2 Jan 2018)

kevinlightfoot":2nit5jcw said:


> Here is my third attempt at writing about my Secret Santa present.I opened my present this morning and found a beautiful set of screwdrivers hand made by a very talented elf who really knew what a screwdriver should be like.I will treasure them and definitely only use them as they should be used.I know very well how to use a screwdriver but unfortunately not how to use a computer,as I previously said this is my third attempt at making this post and after nearly two hours of trying to post a picture I still haven't a clue,I know this may sound hilarious to you but I feel really awful about not being able to show everyone my wonderful gift.I did warn Morfa that I would struggle so I hope I will be forgiven.I will now post my message without a photo and will keep trying to show everyone my screwdrivers,Merry Christmas to all and especially my Secret Santa.



If you can email me a photo, then I can put it up for you.


----------

